# DIY CO2 reactor internal, easy to make and use



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

I've detailed out a simple, easy to make, decent looking DIY CO2 internal reactor that works very well and is about 2-3$ minus the powerhead.
You do not need to be a subscriber to view the plans(It's Free!). Took me 10 minutes to make, works super, good for DIY CO2 folks as well.
Can be used with a pH controller, solenoid, timer etc.

Enjoy

Regards, 
Tom Barr

[email protected] Get connected
www.BarrReport.com Get the information


----------



## Rob G (Oct 19, 2004)

I am having no success in locating the plan's for this internal reactor on Tom's site. The only thing I have been able to find is a low res photo of the reactor under the plant fest section.

Has anyone been able to find the plans, and would someone mind sending me a link?


----------



## HanshaSuro (Jun 22, 2004)

Ditto


----------



## Rob G (Oct 19, 2004)

Well, I don't see plans per se, but if one creates an account (you don't have to subscribe to create an account), and then looks under "newsletter," you can obtain a higher res picture that makes it easy to see the details of the final product.


----------



## wicked_good_guppies (Mar 19, 2004)

I found it http://www.barrreport.com/archive/2005/1/10 these are the steps you can access it after making an account.


----------



## Rob G (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks for the link, Ryan. It is actually located on the 1/9/05 archive date for anyone interested in reading it.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Tom actually posted the link where he got the tube for the reactor on this site.........looking..........found!
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2719&highlight=diy+reactor


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

You can go up and create a user name and password, then click on the upper right hand side under image galleries.
Then you can view the design and steps to make it.

There are "no secret" details in the design or construction. It's straight forward, add holes where you see them type of thing. Scale up for larger tanks. www.viewtainer.com if you cannot find them locally.

If you mess up, they are only 2$, so.....no biggie....if you want to try moving things around to see how it effects the performance, feel free.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Looks like a good, cheap, effective design. I am planning on trying it as soon as i get my co2 tank!


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Sir_BlackhOle said:


> Looks like a good, cheap, effective design. I am planning on trying it as soon as i get my co2 tank!


What? No CO2 tank? Blasphemous sinner!
It is a very effective unit, looks great also.

I made 8 of them in about 1 hour. I have some extra elbows for the Rio's laying around and I canm give the little suckers away at our open houses for SFBAAPS or SFAS or SAS or SVAS or even the AGA

These are great for DIY CO2 users also.
I have an external design coming out in a few weeks.

CO2 is too important to worry about making a few pennies on selling commercially made ones at 50-85$ each, these things will run better than those anyway and just about anyone can make them.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I actually have all the parts except the powerhead laying around. What size powerhead would be a good choice?


----------

